
History of the browser user-agent string - spydez
http://www.webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/
======
snprbob86
This is why you should test for capabilities, not agent strings. I propose a
new string called "capabilities" which is a delimited list of standardized
test suite sections your browser passes.

Of course, your browser could lie about its capabilities, as many Direct3D
drivers do. And you will still need to test in every single browser, as game
developers need to hire labs to test on the 150 most popular 3D cards.

Although, a web browser IS web-connected :-) We could have another new string
which is "I swear I am actually this browser and version." and someone (
_cough_ Google? _cough_ ) could create a web service with a mapping of real
browser agent string to real tested no-foolies caps.

~~~
jrockway
Venturing off-topic, but...

 _game developers need to hire labs to test on the 150 most popular 3D cards_

With this in mind, I find it odd that console games cost exactly the same as
the PC version. Surely they can pass some of that savings (from only having to
test on one machine) on to me? :P

~~~
ks
You have to add the costs of licensing. Anyone can publish a game for PC, but
you have to pay Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo to release a game for their console.

